# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  شركة طيران الخليج

## هيثم الفقى

المقدمة:

تعتبر شركة طيران الخليج من أفضل شركات الطيران على الإطلاق, وتتميز خدماتها المتعددة لذلك أصبحت الشركة الناقلة لأكثر الجنسيات العربية.

طيران الخليج تعتمد أحدث تقنيات مايكروسوفت لتعزيز خدماتها وربحيتها

قررت طيران الخليج، الناقلة الوطنية لمملكة البحرين وسلطنة عمان ودولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، مواصلة استثماراتها في تقنيات مايكروسوفت من خلال تجديد اتفاقية ترخيص البرمجيات الموقعة معها. وتقوم الشركة حالياً بعملية تحديث متكاملة بالاعتماد على تقنيات مايكروسوفت، تشمل إدارة طيران الخليج وجميع عملياتها وتقنياتها.
ولن تقتصر الفائدة التي ستجنيها طيران الخليج من تجديد اتفاقية الترخيص مع مايكروسوفت على التوفير المادي، بل ستتعدى ذلك لتمنح الشركة المرونة اللازمة لاعتماد تقنيات تتيح لها مواكبة احتياجات العمل المتغيرة بسرعة أكبر ورفع إنتاجية موظفيها إلى حدودها القصوى من خلال تزويدهم بالقدرة على تبادل ومشاركة المعلومات عبر شبكة مكاتبها العالمية الواسعة. 
وقال طارق حاتم سلطان، نائب الرئيس لتقنية المعلومات في طيران الخليج: "يأتي تجديد اتفاقيتنا مع مايكروسوفت ليعزز من علاقتنا معها وليعكس الفوائد طويلة المدى التي يمكن تحقيقها من الاستثمار في أحدث التقنيات. وقد لعبت تقنيات مايكروسوفت المعتمدة في طيران الخليج دوراً محورياً في التحول الكبير الحاصل داخل الشركة".
وأضاف سلطان: "تسعى طيران الخليج من خلال الاستمرار في اعتماد أحدث تقنيات مايكروسوفت إلى زيادة إنتاجية الموظفين والارتقاء بمستوى خدمات العملاء وزيادة رضاهم على جميع المستويات. وتساعدنا هذه التقنيات على تطوير بنيتنا التحتية بشكل يساعد إدارتنا العليا على اتخاذ القرارات الاستراتيجية الصائبة انطلاقاً من المعطيات المتوفرة على أرض الواقع أولاً بأول".
من جانبه، قال جلال القصاب، مدير البنية التحتية لتقنية المعلومات في طيران الخليج: "تشكل هذه الخطوة دلالة واضحة على الدور الكبير الذي تلعبه استثمارات تقنية المعلومات في إيجاد أعمال ناجحة، الأمر الذي لمسناه فعلياً من خلال تقنيات مايكروسوفت".
وعلق عمر دراغمة، مدير خدمة العملاء في مايكروسوفت شمال الخليج، قائلاً: "نحن سعداء جداً بالثقة التي نحظى بها لدى طيران الخليج وبالمستوى العالي من الالتزام الذي أظهرته الشركة إزاء شراكتنا، كما أننا نتطلع إلى المساهمة في تحقيق المزيد من النجاح لهم. وتسعى مايكروسوفت إلى دعم كافة قطاعات الأعمال في جميع أنحاء العالم من خلال تزويدها بتقنيات متطورة في كل مكان وزمان وعبر أي جهاز".


نبذة عن طيران الخليج
تأسست شركة طيران الخليج في عام 1950. وتعود ملكية الشركة اليوم إلى مملكة البحرين وسلطنة عمان ودولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، وهي تعد شركة الطيران الوحيدة في المنطقة التي تحمل الهوية الخليجية بالمعنى الدقيق للكلمة. وتمتد شبكة الخطوط الجوية لطيران الإمارت من أوروبا الغربية إلى آسيا وتغطي أكثر من 45 مدينة في 33 بلداً، كما يعد أسطولها واحداً من أحدث الأساطيل الجوية في الشرق الأوسط ويضم 33 طائرة. 
حول مايكروسوفت كوربوريشن 
تعد مايكروسوفت، التي تأسست في عام 1975 والمدرجة أسهمها في سوق الأوراق المالية لشركات تكنولوجيا المعلومات ناسداك تحت الرمز (msft)، الشركة الرائدة عالمياً في إنتاج برامج الكمبيوتر والخدمات التقنية المتطورة للانترنت والبرمجة المنزلية والبرامج الخاصة بقطاع الاعمال. وتقدم الشركة سلسلة واسعة من المنتجات والخدمات المصممة لتعزيز قدرة الأفراد على الاستفادة من التطورات التقنية، وذلك مجموعة من برامج الكمبيوتر التي يمكن الاستفادة منها في كل وقت وأي مكان وعلى أي جهاز.
وافتتحت مايكروسوفت الخليج ومنطقة الشرق المتوسط مكاتبها الرئيسية للشرق الأوسط في دبي في العام 1991 وتشرف الشركة من مكتبها في مدينة دبي للإنترنت على مختلف أسواقها في المنطقة التي تضم الإمارات، السعودية، الكويت، عمان، قطر، البحرين، اليمن، لبنان، الأردن، قبرص، مالطا، مصر وباكستان.

توب جير بروموشنز توقع عقداً مع شركة طيران الخليج 

بعد تصميمها المبدع لجناح مركز دبي المالي أثناء اجتماعات الدوليين 2003 

________________________________________






ضمنت شركة توب جير بروموشنز ، الرائدة في تصميم أجنحة المعارض ومقرها دبي، عقداً لتصميم أجنحة معارض لشركة طيران الخليج بقيمة مليوني درهم بعد تصمميها المبدع والفخم الذي تكون من طابقين الخاص بمركز دبي المالي أثناء انعقاد اجتماعات الدوليين 2003 في دبي. 

وقد وقعت الشركة العقد الجديد بعد منافسة عنيفة وسف يتضمن مشاركات في معارض وفعاليات في دبي ولندن وبرلين. 

وفي تعليق لها على هذا الفوز بالعقد الجديد ، قالت لويز براون ، مديرة التسويق في شركة توب جير بروموشنز :" كانت شركة طيران الخليج تبحث عن شركة لها خبرة طويلة من المشاركات في معارض وفعاليات دولية وهو ما جعلها تختار توب جير بروموشنز. 

فمن المهم أن يعكس الجناح الشكل الجديد الذي تبنته شركة طيران الخليج. ولذلك جعلنا الجناح ينتقل من التصميم التقليدي في خلق جو شبيه بأجواء الصالات الجديدة التي ستعتمدها شركة طيران الخليج". 

في مطلع هذا العام قامت توب جير بروموشنز بتصميم 12 جناحاً أثناء انعقاد سوق السفر العربي. وسوف تقوم الشركة بتصميم 20 جناحًا لشركات مشاركة في معرض جيتكس بما فيها تجاري دوت كوم وسانيو ووينسوفت والجمعية السعودية للكمبيوتر و آي تي إي للتوزيع ولوجيتيك ولابتيك وبيلكين و تارجوس . 

على مر السنوات الماضية عملت الشركة بشكل وثيق مع الكثير من العملاء ومنهم شركة طيران الخليج و الحكومة العمانية ولاندروفر والثريا وسلطة موانئ دبي وبينتلي وسيمانتيك ومجموعة بي أم دبليو ومرسيدس بنز وساب وإيبسون وفيوسونيك وسن مايكروسيستمز وكوماندر إيركرافت ومجموعة أوبروي . 

كما انتقلت بتصاميمها بمشاركات شركات محلية في فعاليات أقيمت في مختلف العواصم العالمية مثل باريس ولندن وموسكو وفرانكفورت وجنيف وبرلين والجزائر وتونس والدار البيضاء وسنغافورة. 


اختيار شركة طيران الخليج لنقل المشاركين في مؤتمر عربال 

برعاية كريمة من صاحب السمو خليفة بن سلمان آل خليفة – رئيس وزراء مملكة البحرين، يستضيف رواد صناعة الألمنيوم في مملكة البحرين مؤتمر ألمنيوم العرب الحادي عشر عربال 2004 تحت عنوان ""القضايا الملحة ، التوجهات العالمية والدوافع"، وذلك في فندق ومنتجع ريتز كارلتون البحرين في الفترة من 19 – 21 أبريل 2004.




يشاهد هنا من اليسار إلى اليمين: السيد بينت ستيفن، مدير عملية التوسيع بشركة طيران الخليج ، السيد نادر بدر، المدير العام لشركة طيران الخليج البحرين، السيد محمود ديلمي ، مدير عام الشئون الإدارية والكربون والمسبك لشركة ألبا ، والسيد رايان كازورني ، منسق عربال.

وقد أكد اربعة عشر متحدثا حتى الآن حضورهم ومشاركتهم في هذا المؤتمر الهام بالاضافة الى "المعرض الالكتروني" الذي سيقام على هامش المؤتمر للمختصين في صناعة الألمنيوم. 

أن إنتاج الشرق الأوسط ما مقداره 5% من إجمالي الإنتاج العالمي من الألمنيوم وتنافس قطاع الصناعات التحويلية والشركات المتخصصة في هذا المجال في المنطقة سيمنح مؤتمر عربال 2004 الفرصة لتسليط الضوء على مدى التطور الذي وصلت إليه هذه الصناعة وإمكانيات التطوير المستقبلية. وما اختلاف وتنوع الموقع الجغرافي للشركات والوفود التي أبدت حرصها على حضور المؤتمر الا دليلا واضحا على المكانة المرموقة التي تتمتع بها هذه الصناعة في المنطقة. 

وقد أعلن السيد محمود الديلمي مدير عام الشئون الإدارية والكربون والمسبك لشركة ألبا في وقت مبكر هذا اليوم عن اختيار اللجنة المنظمة لشركة طيران الخليج لتكون الناقل الرسمي لمؤتمر عربال 2004 في تصريح قال فيه: "يسرنا دعم ومشاركة طيران الخليج في مؤتمر عربال 2004 والذي سيكون له الأثر البالغ في تعزيز مكانة البحرين والمؤتمر عالمياً بالإضافة الى خدمة ضيوفنا وفود المؤتمر". 

وبصفتها الناقل الرسمي ستقوم شركة طيران الخليج بنقل ضيوف المؤتمر ومعظم الوفود المشاركة في مؤتمر عربال 2004 والقادمين من أكثر من 30 دولة حول العالم. 

من جانبه صرح السيد نادر بدر ، مدير عام طيران الخليج – في البحرين قائلا: "إن مشاركة شركة طيران الخليج في هذا المؤتمر سوف يسهم في ابراز مستوى خدمات طيران الخليج المتميزة والمعروفة على مستوى العالم وفي ترسيخ صورة البحرين الرائدة خليجياً في تطوير البنية التحتية". 

قطر تنسحب من طيران الخليج 
انسحبت قطر من شركة طيران الخليج، غير أن الشركاء الثلاثة الآخرين في الشركة وهم أبو ظبي وعمان والبحرين سيضخون حوالي 82 مليون دولار لإنقاذها من الانهيار. 

وقال وزير النفط القطري عبد الله بن حمد العطية للصحفيين إن بلاده قررت إنهاء شراكتها في طيران الخليج. وأعلن رئيس مجلس إدارة طيران الخليج حمدان بن مبارك آل نهيان للصحفيين في أبو ظبي أن قطر انسحبت من شركة طيران الخليج، لكن الأعضاء الثلاثة الآخرين سيستمرون في دعم الشركة. 

وأضاف الشيخ حمدان في ختام الاجتماع المخصص لبحث سبل إنقاذ الشركة أنه تقرر دعم طيران الخليج عبر ضخ 300 مليون درهم إماراتي ( 81.7 مليون دولار) على الفور. والأموال التي تقرر ضخها تقل عن ثلث المبلغ الذي ناقشه المالكون في وقت سابق لإنقاذ الشركة التي تعاني من خسائر وديون تقدر بنحو 800 مليون دولار.

طيران الخليج تتوقع تحقيق أرباح في ثلاث سنوات
قالت طيران الخليج الناقل الإقليمي إنها تتوقع العودة إلى الربحية خلال ثلاث سنوات بعد أن ضخت الدول المالكة حوالي 80 مليون دولار في الشركة وجمدت ديونها البالغة 146 مليون دولار. 

وقال الرئيس التنفيذي الجديد للشركة جيمس هوغان "معركة بناء شركة طيران الخليج تبدأ اليوم ونتوقع التحول إلى الربحية خلال ثلاث سنوات". وأضاف أن "ضخ 30 مليون دينار بحريني (حوالي 80 مليون دولار) وتجميد ديون الدول المالكة بالقطع أعطى القدرة على استمرار نشاط هذه الشركة"، موضحا أن "لدينا الأموال والمساعدة التي نحتاجها للتقدم إلى الأمام". 

ولم يعط هوغان تفاصيل إضافية، ولكن طيران الخليج بدأت في برنامج إعادة هيكلة لخفض النفقات. وتقول مصادر صناعية إن هذه الشركة مدينة للمطارات التي تديرها الحكومات الثلاث، ومعظم هذه الديون ناتج عن قيمة وقود الطائرات. وقال هوغان إن إعادة هيكلة الشركة يتمحور حول تحسين التسويق والمبيعات في طيران الخليج واستحداث أقسام جديدة. 

وخسرت الشركة الخليجية ومقرها البحرين 98 مليون دولار عام 2000 بعد أن حققت أرباحا بلغت 1.1 مليون دولار عام 1999 وعشرة ملايين دولار عام 1998، ولكنها لم تعلن بعد عن نتائج عام 2001. 

وتعهدت الدول المالكة الثلاث وهي البحرين وسلطنة عمان وإمارة أبو ظبي في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة الشهر الماضي بضخ أموال بالشركة التي يبلغ عمرها 50 عاما وعليها ديون تبلغ حوالي 800 مليون دولار. 

وقال رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة الشيخ حمدان بن مبارك آل نهيان إن الدول المالكة قد تضخ أموالا جديدة تبلغ حوالي 186 مليون دولار بعد أن تقدم إدارة الشركة برنامجا إصلاحيا. وقال هوغان "حصلنا على التزام كامل من بقية الدول المالكة". وأضاف "أن الدعم اللامتناهي من الدول المالكة يمنحنا القدرة على العمل الدؤوب وتوظيف الجهود لتكون طيران الخليج شركة من الطراز العالمي". ويذكر أن قطر انسحبت من الشركة الشهر الماضي. 

ومن المقرر أن يقدم هوغان لمجلس الإدارة خطة لإعادة هيكلة الشركة في سبتمبر/أيلول. ولم يعط المدير الجديد أي إيضاحات عن خطته لكنه قال "مهمتي الأساسية تقضي بإعادة الثقة بالشركة في الأسواق واغتنام الفرص التجارية المتوفرة". وأضاف "انصب الانتقاد على طيران الخليج بسبب البطء والبيروقراطية، نحن مصممون على محو ذلك". 

وقالت طيران الخليج العام الماضي إنها ستلغي ما يصل إلى 450 وظيفة لتقليل النفقات وستخفض أسطولها من 30 إلى 26 طائرة عام 2002. وضخت الدول المالكة 160 مليون دولار بالشركة العام الماضي وقدمت ضمانات تأمينية بمبلغ ملياري دولار بعد هجمات 11 سبتمبر/أيلول على الولايات المتحدة. 

كما قدمت عام 1997 قرضا بدون فائدة بعد أن طلبت الشركة 267 مليون دولار لخدمة ديونها التي بلغت في ذلك الوقت ملياري دولار. وتعاقدت الشركة العام الماضي مع شركة استشارية للمساعدة في إعادة هيكلتها والعودة إلى الربحية بالإضافة إلى دراسة مستفيضة عن خطوطها.

البحرين تدعو قطر للعودة إلى طيران الخليج
أعربت البحرين عن أسفها لعزم قطر إنهاء مشاركتها في شركة طيران الخليج ودعتها إلى إعادة النظر في قرارها. وقال وزير الإعلام نبيل يعقوب الحمر "نشعر بالأسف لقرار قطر إنهاء شراكتها في شركة طيران الخليج ونرجو ألا يكون هذا القرار قرارا نهائيا". وأضاف "نرجو صادقين من دولة قطر أن تعيد النظر في هذا القرار".
وكان وزير النفط القطري عبد الله بن حمد العطية قد قال للصحفيين بعد اجتماع لمجلس إدارة طيران الخليج في أبو ظبي أمس الأربعاء إن الدوحة التي لديها شركة طيران خاصة بها ستنهي شراكتها في طيران الخليج.
وجاءت الخطوة القطرية غير المتوقعة بعد موافقة بقية ملاك طيران الخليج وهم البحرين وسلطنة عمان وإمارة أبو ظبي على ضخ 300 مليون درهم (81.7 مليون دولار) في الشركة التي تنوء بعبء دين يقدر بنحو 800 مليون دولار. ولدى سلطنة عمان شركة طيران خاصة بها.
وقال رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة الشيخ حمدان بن مبارك آل نهيان إن الدول الثلاث ستعوض قطر عن حصتها البالغة 25% في ضوء وضعية الشركة العامة. وقال الحمر "قرار مجلس الإدارة دعم طيران الخليج هو قرار صائب ويصب في مصلحة كل دول الخليج وليس دولة على حساب دولة وإنما يمثل مصالح الجميع. وكنا ننظر إلى هذه الشركة على أن تضاف لها دول لا أن تنسحب منها".
وتكبدت الشركة عام 2000 خسائر بلغت 98 مليون دولار وذلك بعد أن حققت أرباحا صافية بلغت 1.1 مليون دولار في عام 1999 وعشرة ملايين دولار في عام 1998. ولم تعلن الشركة بعد نتائجها المالية لعام 2001.

الخاتمة:
تضمن موضوعنا السابق نبذة عن إحدى أشهر الشركات العالمية الجوية الناقلة وهي شركة طيران الخليج وعن اختيار شركة طيران الخليج لنقل المشاركين في مؤتمر عربال وعن إنسحاب قطر من شركة طيران الخليج وعن توقعات الشركة بتحقيق أرباح في ثلاث سنوات والبحرين تدعو قطر للعودة إلى طيران الخليج.
منقول

----------


## traveler2010

بالفعل انا سافرت مره مستخدمه شركه طيران اماراتيه وكانت رحله ممتعه جدا.

لذلك انصح جميع المسافرين باستخدام شركه طيران الامارات.

----------

